# Take home examination - CA



## cbinla (Jul 10, 2010)

On the take home examination, there is a place for your name and ssn and also "ID". What information is suppose to go on this line?


----------



## j0hnny (Nov 23, 2010)

cbinla said:


> On the take home examination, there is a place for your name and ssn and also "ID". What information is suppose to go on this line?


+1

and i also want to know about branch.

thank you


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 23, 2010)

Huh? :dunno:

What take home?


----------



## navyasw02 (Nov 23, 2010)

VT - I'm guessing they're talking about the CA take home exam.

For branch put in your test discipline (ie civil, mechanical, whatever)

For ID, I just put the number that CA gave me on the self addressed cards.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 23, 2010)

cbinla said:


> On the take home examination, there is a place for your name and ssn and also "ID". What information is suppose to go on this line?



lol. I had the same question. Just leave it blank, or write "unknown". Upon filling out the application for the first time, you won't yet have a state ID number. After you apply, and receive back your postcard, your ID No. will be on there. It will be a 5-digit number (as opposed to the 10 digit NCEES number). The form should be more clear.


----------



## Chew0nthat (Nov 25, 2010)

ptatohed said:


> cbinla said:
> 
> 
> > On the take home examination, there is a place for your name and ssn and also "ID". What information is suppose to go on this line?
> ...



I called the board about this. You're supposed to leave it Blank.


----------



## Eddierizzle (Nov 25, 2010)

California has a take home PE exam or is it a supplement exam to PE like seismic or survey?


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 26, 2010)

Eddierizzle said:


> California has a take home PE exam or is it a supplement exam to PE like seismic or survey?


It's actually considered a 4th exam. It's a test you take at home and mail in with your application. It's based on the Professional Engineer's Act and the Board Rules. There are 25 questions and you must get at least 70% correct. If you don't get 70% the CA State Board will still process your application and allow you to sit for the PE Exam, but you will need to pass the take-home test before you get your PE Registration.

Link, if interested.

It's actually pretty time consuming and I felt a bit iffy on a good 4-5 of them. It's kind of a bummer that the state never tells you that you passed (at least I never heard anything). I have to just assume I passed or else I would have been told to re-take the take-home test. ?


----------



## Eddierizzle (Nov 29, 2010)

I see. I did that ethics portion of the exam already for Texas when I submitted my application. I do agree it is time consuming


----------



## navyasw02 (Nov 29, 2010)

ptatohed said:


> Eddierizzle said:
> 
> 
> > California has a take home PE exam or is it a supplement exam to PE like seismic or survey?
> ...


I'm pretty sure they'll tell you if you failed. I cant remember who it was but someone else said they failed and they resubmitted.


----------



## Math (Feb 18, 2017)

I could not pass the home exam.

Please assist me how can I pass it.

How many times I can retake it?


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 18, 2017)

Math said:


> I could not pass the home exam.
> 
> Please assist me how can I pass it.
> 
> How many times I can retake it?


Take it seriously.  It's not a joke.  It's time consuming but not overly hard.  Almost all of the answers to the test can be found in the two documents it tests on - the Board Rules and the Engineer's Act.  http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/takehome_exams.shtml  You can take it more than once but let's make it no more than twice, ok?      You probably sent in your first exam answers along with your application.  Not passing on your first try won't slow you down, you can still move forward with the other exams (assuming your application was otherwise accepted).  You basically just need to have passed the take-home exam by the time you pass the other three exams (National, CA-Seismic, CA-Survey).  But, to get it out of the way, as soon as you can retake the take-home exam and send in your answers.  You can do so anytime.  Good luck.


----------



## Math (Feb 18, 2017)

Eddierizzle said:


> Thank you so much


----------



## Math (Feb 18, 2017)

Can I take the home exam, when I take the PE exam, because I don't want wast my time.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 18, 2017)

Math said:


> Can I take the home exam, when I take the PE exam, because I don't want wast my time.


I have no idea what this means.  Between this post and your PM to me asking me for the answers, I don't think we can help you any more.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 19, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Between this post and *your PM to me asking me for the answers*, I don't think we can help you any more.  Best of luck to you.


:blink:


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 20, 2017)

Guess he doesn't realize ptatohed's answers are all wrong


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 21, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Guess he doesn't realize ptatohed's answers are all wrong


As with all my exams, probably 30% of them were wrong.  I probably always just barely pass.


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 12, 2017)

Math said:


> Can I take the home exam, when I take the PE exam, because I don't want wast my time.


Yes, this is a splendid idea.  So that you don't waste your time taking the take-home exam at, well, home, you should bring it with you to the 8hr NCEES exam and use part of your 8 hours to work on the take-home exam there.  Knock out two different exams in 8 hours.  Brilliant.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 12, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> > On ‎2‎/‎18‎/‎2017 at 7:34 PM, Math said: Can I take the home exam, when I take the PE exam, because I don't want wast my time.
> 
> 
> Yes, this is a splendid idea.  So that you don't waste your time taking the take-home exam at, well, home, you should bring it with you to the 8hr NCEES exam and use part of your 8 hours to work on the take-home exam there.  Knock out two different exams in 8 hours.  Brilliant.


I think the PE test should be a take home exam, they could even throw in the questions from the laws and rules test that various states take.


----------



## CAPLS (Mar 14, 2017)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> I think the PE test should be a take home exam, they could even throw in the questions from the laws and rules test that various states take.


I'd be happy to test you on state laws in states that you don't practice in.


----------

